# Riding with closed hip flexors?



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

So I've come to the conclusion that I ride with closed hip flexors. 

Agree?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Anyways, I've tried to relax and bring my leg down and open them, but then the hip&surrounding muscles start to cramp up and I have to get off and walk around.

I'm riding tomorrow and I'd like to know if anyone has tips? Stretches? Things to do once I'm on horseback?

Someone recommended trying yoga, which I'm trying to work out, but anything else? As my hips are atm, I cannot do any no stirrup work, which makes me sad because my legs aren't nearly as strong as they used to be.

Help?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Basically you think that your hip angle is too closed? This happens to a lot of people (mysef included) and you just really need to continue working on keeping your leg back and relaxing those muscles. Yoga can help but the most effective thing is going to be riding and keeping your leg/hips correct. If it hurts, ride through it. If it is actually crippling or you feel like you are breaking or tearing something then stop and try something different. If you are trying to retrain your body to use different muscle groups and extend something, pain is an inevitable side effect.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I have issues with my hip flexors as well, even when I work out and try and do sit ups, it pops and hurts a lot! I found stretching before really helps...deep lunges where you really stretch it out helps me quite a bit.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Think of keeping your legs long, you seem to be squeezing with your legs (which is probably a result of a tight hip). Sit tall but relax. Keep your heels down and let your hips move with your horse's movement. I do pilates classes when I can and it helps stretching the area. What kind of pain are you having? A working pain? Or an injury pain? A working pain is something you get when you, say, lift weights or work your muscles, if you have that pain then it is fine. If it is an injury pain, like a sharp pain or tearing feeling, then stop. If it is an injury pain you may want to ask a physical therapist about it.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

if you have netflix, there are some "yoga for riding" dvd's you can rent out. I have this same problem, it helps if I ride without stirrups for a while when I first get on. Also, it looks like your stirrups are a little short, but I'm pretty new to all this so I might be wrong.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Yoga might help but PILATES might help more. A Pilates instructor will explain how important regular stretching is. You can buy a book but regular sessions with a trained instructor will help you more.

Pilates is all about the central core - stomach, lower back, pelvis, thighs top & under and stretching the calves, ankles, waist and shoulders. In other words all of the mnuscle groups used in riding.

Some Pilates instructors even specialise in exercises for horse riders.


Barry G.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

roro said:


> Think of keeping your legs long, you seem to be squeezing with your legs (which is probably a result of a tight hip). Sit tall but relax. Keep your heels down and let your hips move with your horse's movement. I do pilates classes when I can and it helps stretching the area. What kind of pain are you having? A working pain? Or an injury pain? A working pain is something you get when you, say, lift weights or work your muscles, if you have that pain then it is fine. If it is an injury pain, like a sharp pain or tearing feeling, then stop. If it is an injury pain you may want to ask a physical therapist about it.


I want to take a yoga or pilates class, but we're not a member anywhere that has them. :-(

It's a working pain, i think. I've gotten some stretches to try and loosen up, but i haven't had a chance to try them yet.



tealamutt said:


> if you have netflix, there are some "yoga for riding" dvd's you can rent out. I have this same problem, it helps if I ride without stirrups for a while when I first get on. Also, it looks like your stirrups are a little short, but I'm pretty new to all this so I might be wrong.


I do have netflix! if i can get my mom to let me get a DVD instead of her always getting her shows, then I'll try to get one!

I actually tried getting on and just letting my legs hang, but Joey decided to be a snot and freak out at the shed outside the window on the arena so I had to pick up my stirrups and deal with him, lol.

and I think they might be a little short, but they're on the only matching holes right now, so I can't change the length at all, lol. but i'm also working on getting a new pair of leathers  so i can change the length then (someone on another board said i'd eventually go down two holes)



Barry Godden said:


> Yoga might help but PILATES might help more. A Pilates instructor will explain how important regular stretching is. You can buy a book but regular sessions with a trained instructor will help you more.
> 
> Pilates is all about the central core - stomach, lower back, pelvis, thighs top & under and stretching the calves, ankles, waist and shoulders. In other words all of the mnuscle groups used in riding.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a pilates class, but can't find one anywhere.  I will definitely try and at least get a book!


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I would say to maybe drop your stirrup a hole or two for a little while. As others have said, think of having a longer leg, but actually having a longer leg may help. I have knee issues [which I realize aren't the same as hip ] and I have to ride with my stirrups a bit logner or they lock up.

Edit: I just saw that someone else mentioned that. Are there leathers you can borrow until you get your new ones?


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

TwendeHaraka said:


> I would say to maybe drop your stirrup a hole or two for a little while. As others have said, think of having a longer leg, but actually having a longer leg may help. I have knee issues [which I realize aren't the same as hip ] and I have to ride with my stirrups a bit logner or they lock up.
> 
> Edit: I just saw that someone else mentioned that. Are there leathers you can borrow until you get your new ones?


i have knee issues, too. Luckily they've kind of gone away as long as I ride with my jointed stirrups 

and no, I can't find anyone. I have another pair of leathers where all the whole are even, but they're waaayy too short.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think your hip angle is too closed. Hmm??

You aren't doing Dressage and you are not in a Dressage Saddle to remedy the leg, hip and seat position - you are in a CC saddle, which is made to make your position placed for jumping. 

*I think you are trying to fix something that doesn't need to be fixed. Especially if you are jumping and in a saddle that is putting you into that position.* 

The only thing that is bothing me, is that you are allowing your toes to surpass your girth, which is a no-no.

If you look down while in the saddle and can see your toes, they are too forward. If you look down and see your heels, they are too back. 

Your toes should be just at the girth, not past it.

YOU ARE IN A JUMPING SADDLE DARLING! NOT A DRESSAGE SADDLE! Do not try to make your CC saddle that is made and constructed for jumping, into something it is not. 

If you want to ride with a deep seat, open hip flexors and a longer leg - GET IN A DRESSAGE SADDLE that is made for what you are looking for.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have that exact same problem. A stronger core is supposedly the key. My abdominals are non-existent, so I'm thinking that's correct. I have the pilates DVD at home, but somehow it never makes it out of the cabinet. 

While standing still on the horse, take your feet out of the stirrups and let your legs hang soft. Then with your hand, roll the underside of you thigh as if you were pushing the excess toward the back of your leg. When you push the "fat" out of the way, it puts the inner part of your thigh on the horse correctly and turns your knee in to where it should be. It will also open your hip flexors. Try and get a feel for the position and then put your feet back in the stirrups without changing that leg position. You'll find you have to use your stomach muscles to keep from slipping back into the closed hip position. It's kind of like posting without stirrups. You can get a little more each time. Good luck.


----------

